# Log Splitter - Hydraulic Oil Filter Question



## gergg (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello All,

My log Splitter manual states that a 60 micron Hydraulic Oil Filter(spin on) is recommended, I found a 25 micron spin on filter at TSC and was wondering if that would work for my splitter.....it looks like the same size/style which is located at the housing where the return hose attaches. My splitter is an older US Praxis LS9-5 28 ton machine with 9hp Subaru. 

Thanks
Greg


----------



## farmboss45 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would look for one closer to the recommended filter unless you really need to change it now. A 25 will not filter out as much as the 60. But what is there to filter out in a closed system anyway???? Its a saftey net.


----------



## John R (Jan 6, 2013)

farmboss45 said:


> I would look for one closer to the recommended filter unless you really need to change it now. A 25 will not filter out as much as the 60. But what is there to filter out in a closed system anyway???? Its a saftey net.



Ya got it backwards, 25 micron is finer than 60 micron.
A 25 will restrict more than a 60.


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 6, 2013)

John R said:


> Ya got it backwards, 25 micron is finer than 60 micron.
> A 25 will restrict more than a 60.



:agree2:


----------



## farmboss45 (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay, my bad, maybe the 25 is not a good idea as it my restrict too much?


----------



## gergg (Jan 6, 2013)

So are you guys thinking that the sytems are so close in design/tolerance that a filter with 25 micron would bog things down when it was built around a 60 micron filter? 

Next question is where in the heck can I buy a 60 micron spin on filter , I'm not having much luck searching the web.


----------



## Jakers (Jan 6, 2013)

slap it on there. youll know if its too much restriction. itll blow out the o-ring. sometimes they even blow out the sidewall but the only time ive had that happen was with thick oil and a bad hyd ram that bypassed more oil than the filter could handle. any filter is better than no filter.

if your really worried about it maybe check at a parts store. at my work we use all wix or napa brand filters and every universal filter gets the same number 51552 if i remember rite... dont quote me on that.

Wix 51552 & Napa 1552 Hydraulic Filter: FleetFilter Secure Online Store


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Jan 6, 2013)

Jakers said:


> slap it on there. youll know if its too much restriction. itll blow out the o-ring. sometimes they even blow out the sidewall but the only time ive had that happen was with thick oil and a bad hyd ram that bypassed more oil than the filter could handle. any filter is better than no filter.
> 
> if your really worried about it maybe check at a parts store. at my work we use all wix or napa brand filters and every universal filter gets the same number 51552 if i remember rite... dont quote me on that.
> 
> Wix 51552 & Napa 1552 Hydraulic Filter: FleetFilter Secure Online Store



Filter base should have a by-pass relief so as not to blow filter apart. I use ATF, it's not too thick when cold.


----------



## Jakers (Jan 7, 2013)

timbrjackrussel said:


> Filter base should have a by-pass relief so as not to blow filter apart. I use ATF, it's not too thick when cold.



it does. but im also runnin a 21 gpm PTO pump in cold weather primarily. leaky 6" ram so i had thick oil int. cheapo fram filter (known for blowing up on diesels) from fleet farm. ive since started running WIX brand and never had a problem


----------

